# Reaping



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some of the stuff from the garden today. Watermelons doing great but still have some time to go.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking harvest there Glen !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We're getting overloaded. Those yellow tomatoes were grown for my wife, but she can't keep up. All from the same plant, too. Not hard to find folks to take the stuff, though. Cukes are non-stop and pumpkins going crazy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Same here Glen, though our cukes are finished, we have the same kind watermelon, are eating it now, weighed out at 18#'s. Well worth it though.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice looking crop you have. Ours are not doing well at all. Too hot and dry, cant water enough to get things to grow and then we had two nights of temps at 32 degrees.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice looking vegetables. That's one thing I miss, fresh vegetables from the garden. Do you have wild asparagus near you Glen? My father would pick wild asparagus and puff ball mushrooms.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, we have wild asparagus on our place and in the area. And, puffball mushrooms are showing up now, too, although I have no nutritional use for them:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one Glen, puffballs here are picked in June as well as asparagus ( I just planted some in a spot this year )


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with Eric on this one, I miss all the fresh veggies from the garden.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Before they start to grow gills and produce spores, the smaller ones (immature puff ball mushroms) have similar nutritional value of morale, chanterelles and oyster mushrooms. They are good in an omelette or just fried in butter...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a matter of opinion. I hate them all.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Picked at the right time puffballs are good whether small or 20 lbs.- now olives is another topic.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got my eye on a half dozen of them now. With the excessive heat and rain we've gotten lately, it seems more like July than September, but those mushrooms are expanding fast.

We are heading to the garden in a few hours to dig up onions and potatoes and to snip off some pumpkins so they'll age in the field before storage.


----------

